# New MacOSX.com rule?: Annoyances



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

I have randomly decided that we will have a new rule at MacOSX.com, and that is that members are allowed to annoy each other five (5) times per member. So, xaqintosh, who has annoyed me 2 times, is allowed to annoy me three more times before I can actually get annoyed. Then xaqintosh (if he really wants to annoy me), can start really annoying me. Or he could annoy nkuvu 5 times. Or Ed. Or, I don't know, maybe even Hervé 

How does this sound? We can each have a little annoyance counter, maybe instead of a post count... LOL I really need to get some sleep...


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

You are annoying me.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Strike one  OK, I can annoy you 4 more times  lol this is really pathetic.


----------



## dricci (May 28, 2002)

How about just treat others the way you want to be treated?

What's the point of this thread?


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

"we don't nedd no stinking rules"


----------



## symphonix (May 28, 2002)

That rule is already annoying me.

If it annoys me four more times, it's out!


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

It's annoying me that you find this rule annoying and also go along with this rule symphonix.


----------



## phatsharpie (May 28, 2002)

I am annoyed by everyone!


----------



## symphonix (May 29, 2002)

Good point. If the rule annoys me I can throw it out, after all, that's the rule, isn't it?

But if I throw the rule out, I can't throw it out!

I think I'll go lie down...


----------



## Paragon (May 29, 2002)

This whole thread really annoys me...does that mean that everyone in here get's a strike (including me)?


----------



## ksuther (May 29, 2002)

Say you annoy yourself 5 times. Then what happens?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

Is this thread a post count raiser?  I think so.  This bugs me. Strike 1.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Well, since I only posted once, it's not a post count raiser for ME at least...  So it must be everyone else's fault... OK, Nummi, that was an annoying question. Strike one.

Who votes I delete this thread?  This did NOT work as planned at all.


----------



## Paragon (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Who votes I delete this thread?  This did NOT work as planned at all. *



OMG...I can't believe how annoying that remark is. I think you just used up your 5 strikes.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

HEYYY... I think people like this thread. That's annoying. All of you get raised +1.


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *What's the point of this thread? *



*cough*SPAM*cough*


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

That rule *****! Are you making it because of me?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

LOL no, xoot. It's just funny. (I have you on the list of "annoyed me many many times to the point where it's no longer even slightly annoying" ok?  Don't worry.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

The reason this works so well is that we ALL annoy each other most of the time  Sorry if ya get caught in the crossfire, xoot.. i'm sure i've annoyed Ed and simX a few times too


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

We all annoyed each other in the MacOSX.com which is the best browser wars. 

Chimera!
No, OmniWeb!
**** you, it's Mozilla!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

*sigh* I like OmniWeb but Chimera is better... and IE still renders more accurately than either, plus Jaguar makes IE far, far too fast. Netscape *****, and so does Mozilla.

Am I annoying anyone yet?


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

I feel so special having somewhat contributed to this thread without ever posting yet. 

(Its all my fault, I guess that puts me at 5 annoyances per macosx.com member


----------



## Valrus (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> **sigh* I like OmniWeb but Chimera is better... and IE still renders more accurately than either, plus Jaguar makes IE far, far too fast. Netscape *****, and so does Mozilla.
> 
> Am I annoying anyone yet?  *



Uhh, yeah. Mozilla is pretty darn good if you use the Pinstripe theme. So _back off!_

I still use Chimera instead whenever I can though.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *We all annoyed each other in the MacOSX.com which is the best browser wars.
> 
> Chimera!
> ...



I was being sarcastic!


----------



## ScottW (May 29, 2002)

So, if I anyone of you annoys me 5 times or more, I can ban you? 

Let's not have this rule. Cause then, I'd have to wait 5 times. 

Admin


----------



## ulrik (May 30, 2002)

Is this like teamkilling in Wolfenstein, like if you teamkill me once again you get kicked? Man that annoys me....


----------

